# Alaska Outbackers Rally?



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Why isn't there a Alaska Outbackers Rally? I travel to Anchorage from the valley each day for work and count approx 4-6 Outbacks each day on the Glenn. I know that there are enough OB owners in this great state to have the best Outbackers Rally, let alone all the rest in the lower 48 that travel here each summer to vacation and fish. With a little planning I think that we could do it here in the Last Frontier! What do you think?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

sounds like you have plenty of OBKRS right there in Alaska for a rally! Go for it! and then send pix of your beautiful state!








Maybe some of those on the Glenn (







) need you to stop by and say hello, perhaps they don't know about our family!


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I think a lot has to do with scheduling and work hours. I am all for a get together but the logistics are hard to arrange. If you have an idea throw it out and lets see if we can get it to work.

We did try one last year or so but I couldn't make it due to work, maybe this year will be different.


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

AK Pflock,

I tried to get an Alaskan Rally put together last summer but I wasn't able to get it planned ahead far enough to meet averyone's schedules and comittments. I see a ton of Obs up here too but it appeared there were only about 6 members interested in doing something in short notice (about 6 weeks ahead).

Just like USMC 03 said, it's hard to get the schedules of everyone aligned in a few weeks time. I work in Prudhoe Bay on 2 week rotations so I am really only available 2 weeks this month and 2 weeks in August to attend something. 
I'm all for it though. Let's throw a place, date and time out there to see what bites. You had starteda previous discussion about Eklutna Lake and I'm all for going there for a get together. Do you have dates or places you prefer?


----------

